# brass box-primed 7.62x.39?



## berserker336 (Dec 17, 2008)

where can I buy it in bulk? getting ready for obama


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

gunbroker has some most the time. Prices are up..get it fast if you're going to. Prices are getting nuts. I just bought another 500 rounds to put up and it was 170.00 for a box of 500. That same box was 90 bucks last year.
I see a few people on GB right now..the brass is around .80 right now. Yikes!!


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Wal Mart has it.......just buy all they have in stock.


----------

